# Emmersed Hygrophila Corymbosa



## ghostsword (8 Jul 2010)

I managed to get Hygrophila Corymbosa to grow emmersed on the office, on a bed of Tropica aquasoil always wet.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jul 2010)

Two weeks grow, the good weather is really making it healthy. 








Will go back on my tank during the holidays, half in the water, half out.


----------



## magpie (23 Jul 2010)

Stunning - glad I planted some in the corner of my DSM tank - looking forward to it reaching that kind of a size... 

m


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jul 2010)

This is emmersed, on a DSM you will plan to get it full of water, right? The plant will change dramatically.


----------



## daniel19831123 (23 Jul 2010)

They are super easy to gro emersed. I've grown them before without any trouble.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jul 2010)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> They are super easy to gro emersed. I've grown them before without any trouble.



I am not saying that they are hard to grow emersed, just that the plant will change when placed underwater.  I actually like the plant much more emersed than imersed, looks much better.


----------



## magpie (25 Jul 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> This is emmersed, on a DSM you will plan to get it full of water, right? The plant will change dramatically.




I realise - but it'll have had 3-4 months of emersed growth first, so root system will be well established... 

mx


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jul 2010)

The beautiful thing about hygro's is that they come from areas that are easily flooded, you flood them and they will adapt quickly, in less than a week with good nutrients and CO2 they will develop their underwater leaved. 

At the end of summer I will submerge the plants and have them underwater till spring again.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2010)

The Hygrophila left on the garden, to the London elements, and watered with some EI water from the tank, has grown much taller and colourful than the one on the office.


----------

